# CMOS-Settings wrong, PC lässt sich nur bedingt starten!



## kuli (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein sehr merkwürdiges Problem mit meinem PC, doch vorher noch kurz die Eckdaten meines Systems:

MB: MSI K8T NEO2-F A64 939
CPU: AMD ATH. 64 3000+ BOX 939 Venice 1800G
Ram: DDR 2x512/400 CORAIS C2,5 VS512MB400
Gaka: VGA ATI Radeon 9600 Pro EN 128 MB DVI TV GeCube

SW: MS win xp home sp2

Und nun mein Problem:

Mein Rechner lässt sich grundsätzlich einmal nicht über den Schalter vorne am Tower einschalten sondern nur über den Hauptschalter hinten, und da kommt noch hinzu das dies nicht beliebig oft hintereinander geht sonder erst wieder nach einer Wartezeit von ein paar Minuten. 

Wenn es mit dem Einschalten dann klappt kommen folgende Meldungen:

del setup .... bla bla bla F10 Flash Recovery

CMOS Settings wrong
press F1 to run Setup
press F2 to load default values and continue

darauf hin hab ich mir mal angemaßt auf F2 zu drücken und siehe da er lädt wieder windows, ich kann mich anmelden alles schön und gut. Doch diese Freude ist nicht von dauer, läuft der PC mehr als ca. 15 min Schaltet er sich einfach aus. Zack und weg. 


Ich habe in einem anderen Thread schon etwas zu diesem Thema gelesen bin aber nicht schlüssig geworden, Wie ich gelesen habe ist die CPU-Kühlung sehr wichtig, hab das auch mal überprüft, sie arbeitet einbandfrei.


Ich hoffe meine Fehlerbeschreibung ist soweit verständlich und ich hoffe auf eure hilfe da ich und der hersteller nicht mehr weiterwissen.

LG


----------



## darkframe (9. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

ich hatte mal ziemlich genau das gleiche Problem. Bei mir lag es einfach am Netzteil, dass teilweise seinen Geist aufgegeben hatte. Nach dem Einbau eines neuen Netzteils war alles wieder okay. Ich hatte allerdings nicht das BIOS-Problem (die CMOS-Meldung), was es bei Dir ja scheinbar gibt. Insofern ist bei Dir vielleicht auch nur die BIOS-Batterie hinüber. Ob Du die bei Deinem Motherboard (selber) wechseln kannst, kann ich Dir aber leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Stonefish (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich möchte mich da direkt meinem Vorredner anschließen und auf ein Problem in der Stromversorgung tippen. In Frage kommende Übeltäter wären dann Netzteil und Mainboard. Da sich letzteres nur unter größerem Aufwand zum Test tauschen lässt, wäre es erstmal sinnvoller, das Netzteil als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen.

Der erste Schritt wäre sich im BIOS die Spannungswerte anzusehen. Soweit müsstest Du ja kommen. (Bei der von Dir beschriebenen Fehlermeldung wäre dann "F1" die Option Deiner Wahl.)
Meistens nennt sich das Untermenü, das Einblick in die Spannung verschafft, "PC Health Status" oder ähnlich. Dort müssten auf der linken Seite u.a. drei Leitungen angegeben sein (3,3V, 5V und 12V) und rechts daneben müssten geringfügig schwankende Werte in Volt angegeben sein. Auf den einzelnen Leitungen sollten soviel Volt anliegen, wie deren Namen suggerieren. (3,3V auf der 3,3V-Leitung usw.) Poste mal bitte die Werte, die da bei Dir angezeigt werden. Abweichungen und/oder Schwankungen die so. ca. 5% übersteigen wären ein deutliches Indiz für ein Netzteil, das am Abgrund des Todes steht. Aber selbst wenn die Werte positiv ausfallen sollten, kann ein testweiser Austausch gegen ein definitiv funktionstüchtiges Modell Sinn machen.

Sollten die Probleme sich durch einen Netzteil-Austausch nicht beheben lassen, dann kann es wie gesagt am Mainboard liegen. Lustigerweise ist erst vor kurzem ein neues Mainboard mit dem eigentlich längst todgesagten Sockel 939 im Handel aufgetaucht - das ASRock 939A785GMH/128M. Wenn Du also gezwungen bist zu tauschen, würde ich Dir dieses empfehlen. Du kämst um Gebrauchtware herum bzw. müsstest nicht Deinen ganzen Rechner umbauen, sondern könntest alle Deine Komponenten weiter nutzen - von Deiner Grafikkarte müsstest Du Dich ggfs. verabschieben, wenn es sich noch um ein AGP Modell handelt. (Das ASRock hat nur PCIe)
Wäre aber erstmal zu verschmerzen, da das Board trotz Uralt-Sockel den neuen AMD 785G Chipsatz an Bord hat, der auch einen Grafikchip umfasst. (HD 4200). Dieser sollte auch locker alle Aufgaben bewältigen können, vor die Du sonst Deine 9600 stellst, zudem könnte er noch HD-Videos beschleunigen. 

Hier mal ein Link zum Board:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...r-Sockel-939-Neu-im-Testlabor/Mainboard/News/


----------



## kuli (10. Dezember 2009)

Vorerst mal danke für die rasche Hilfe.


Nur leider lässt sich mein pc nun gar nicht mehr einschalten, was mich veranlässt das netzteil zu tauschen.(Testweise) Ich wollte nur fragen auf welche punkte ich aufpassen muss.

Derzeit handelt es sich um das Model: LPK12-420W
Marke steht leider keine dabei. 

Weiters steht auf dem Netzteil eine Tabelle mit den Input/Output werten.

Muss ich nun ein Netzteil suchen da exakt die gleichen werte hat, gibt es bei netzteilen überhaupt andere Input/output-werte? das würde i-wie wenig sinn machen!

An was ich mich Erinnern kann ist, dass es verschieden gsammt-Watt-Werte gibt. (Sry für diesen Ausdruck, aber mir fällt kein anderer Fachbegriff ein).

Kann ich anstelle meines 420-Watt geräts auch ein etwas größeres z.B. 500-Watt Netzteil einbauen.

Wie man unschwer erkennen kann habe ich mich mit der Materie Netzgeräte noch sehr wenig außeinandergesetzt. Aber ich werde mein mir möglichstes geben.

Danke.


----------



## Stonefish (10. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

also erstmal vorweg: Du musst Dich nicht auf die Suche nach einem Netzteil mit identischen Leistungswerten machen, das wäre mühselig, sinnlos und möglicherweise sogar kontraproduktiv - abhängig von der Qualität Deines bisherigen Netzteils.

Dennoch sind diese Werte (Gesamtleistung in Watt sowie die angesprochene Tabelle, welche Auskunft über die Stromstärke in Ampere auf den einzelnen Leitungen gibt) von größter Wichtigkeit - geben sie doch immerhin die Leistungsfähigkeit des Netzteils an. 
Selbstverständlich kannst Du auch ein 500W Netzteil einbauen, allerdings wäre dieses bei Deiner gegenwärtigen Hardewarekonfiguration deutlich überdimensioniert. (Dein Rechner wird so in etwa 160-170 Watt unter absoluter Vollast verbrauchen.)

Du solltest die Wahl des Netzteils von Deinen weiteren Aufrüstambitionen abhängig machen. Soll der Rechner vorerst so erhalten bleiben bzw. nur geringfügige Änderungen vorgenommen werden, so würde ich Dir dieses Netzteil hier ans Herz legen.

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/arti...73CFEF01DC3F1C.www2?aid=27972&agid=240&ref=16

Qualitätsmarke, hoher Wirkungsgrad und geringe Geräuschentwicklung. Wenn Du in derselben Leistungsklasse aufrüstet, in der sich Dein Rechner damals beim Kauf befand (CPU der Einsteigerklasse, Grafikkarte der unteren Mittelklasse usw.) dann kannst Du es auch in einem neueren PC weiterverwenden. Für deutlich leistungsfähigere CPUs der Oberklasse und Grafikkarten der oberen Mittelklasse könnte es dann aber langsam eng werden.

Für umfangreiche Aufrüstaktionen in naher Zukunft wäre dann auch dieses hier eine Überlegung wert:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?artno=TN3X24&

Es wäre für Deinen gegenwärtigen PC noch nicht erschreckend überdimensioniert, bietet aber für einen neueren PC noch etwas mehr Luft als das be quiet dank seines noch etwas höheren Wirkungsgrades und der höheren Gesamtleistung. Qualitätstechnisch hat es einen ziemlich guten Ruf, der sich aber auch im Preis niederschlägt. Für einen absoluten High-End PC wäre es aber auch zu schwach - da doch dann lieber in der 500W Kategorie umschauen. (Enermax und be quiet sind schon empfehlenswerte Qualitätsmarken.)

Solltest Du selbst nach Netzteilen schauen wollen, dann achte bitte auf Folgendes:

- der Wirkungsgrad sollte über 80% liegen (Alle Hersteller, deren Netzteile dieses Kriterium erfüllen, werben auch damit - siehe "80+" Zertifikat)
- Die Gesamtleistung in Watt sollte Deiner Hardwarekonfiguration (wie gesagt 160-170 Watt Verbrauch bei voller Auslastung aller Komponenten, was sehr selten vorkommt) angemessen sein, kleinere Netzteile als 300W wirst Du aber kaum finden, größere müssten es aber auch nicht sein. Alles jenseits der 450-500W würde ich in Deinem Fall für völlig übertrieben halten - mitunter ist das sogar kontraproduktiv, weil größere Netzteile ihren optimalen Wirkungsgrad auch erst bei einem höheren Verbrauch erreichen, den Dein System u.U. gar nicht erreichen kann.
- Last but not least: Die Stromstärke auf den einzelnen Leitungen muss stimmen (eigentlich sogar das Hauptkriterium, denn hier trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen hinsichtlich Qualität.) Wichtig sind die +3,3V, +5V und +12V Leitung, folgende Werte sind grob empfehlenswert:

+3,3V:  min. 20 A
+5V: min. 25 A
+12V min. 18A (Für spätere Aufrüstaktionen wären Werte über 20A bzw. Netzteile mit mehreren getrennten 12V-Leitungen sinnvoller.)

Prinzipiell sind für ältere Rechner mehr Leistung auf der +3,3V und +5V Leitung nötig (dann gerne bis 30A), für modernere Rechner ist die +12V Leitung entscheidener, daher auch der Trend zu Netzteilen mit mehreren gtrennten 12V Leitungen, immerhin hängen CPU und Grafikkarte daran.

Ich hoffe, das verschafft Dir erstmal einen groben Überblick. Halt uns auf dem Laufenden, ob sich Dein Problem durch den Netzteiltausch beheben lässt.


----------



## kuli (11. Dezember 2009)

Also ich bin von der Qualität der Hilfe hier echt überzeugt.

Ich hab jetzt mal das Netzteil getauscht und es gegen ein funktionierendes gewechselt.

Es handelt sich dabei allerdings um ein eher altes Gerät mit 235 Watt Output, aber wie ich ja bereits gelernt habe dürfte das ja kein problem sein.


ich habe das Alte von einem Freund von mir Messen lassen und er als elektriker hat mir gesagt das es hinüber ist.

nur stehe ich jetzt vor einem kleinen problem, ich habe alles angschlossen so wie man mir es gesagt hat und jetzt habe ich folgendes endeckt.

Da da Netzteil hinten keinen Hauptschalter hat muss ich den pc vorne einschalten, da das aber bekanntlich nicht geht bin ich am fehlersuchen warum das nicht geht, und da bin ich auf ein grün-weißes kabel mit zwei fasen gestoßen das von vorne vom einschaltknopf zu einem 4-poligen Stecker geht an dem nichts angeschlossen ist. kann es sein das dieser Stecker mit dem Netzteil verbunden gehört um sozusagen den Impuls zum einschalten zu geben. 

Die Belegung dieses Stecker ist  wie folgt:

1. pin: rot grün (die grüne fase kommt vom einschaltknopf)
2. pin: schwarz weiß (die weiße fase kommt vom einschaltknopf)
3. pin: schwarz
4. pin: gelb

also nochmal zu diesem ominösen Stecker..

sind mit dem stecker verbunden und vom stecker gehen dann 4 kabel (rot, schwarz, schwarz, gelb) in eine buchse wo aber nichts daran steckt.


Was ist das 

Danke


----------



## Stonefish (11. Dezember 2009)

Hui, also bevor ich jetzt was Falsches erzähle, weil ich Deine Beschreibung missverstanden habe, würde ich das Ganze lieber mal "sehen".

Hast Du die Möglichkeit von diesem Stecker und der ominösen nicht belegten Buchse mal ein Bild zu machen und hier einzustellen? Muss ja kein qualitatives Werk für die Ewigkeit sein, Handykamera & Co. könnte auch genügen.

Ich wunder mich nämlich, was Du da für ein eigenartiges Netzteil gerade eingebaut hast.


----------



## kuli (11. Dezember 2009)

Gleich vorweg, der letzte Post ist nicht mehr relevant.


Denn ich habe jetzt nach längerem suchen die Beschreibung des mainboards im internet gefunden und den orginal-steckplan wieder hergestellt und siehe da. er lässt sich wiede einschalten. Sogar mit dem Totgeglaubten Netzgerät.

Was ich hierzu noch ergänzen möchte, ich hatte den Rechner schon in einer vermeindlichen Fachwerkstätte und die dürften beim zusammenbauen einen fehler gemacht haben.

Jedenfalls bin ich froh das, das Problem mit dem Schalter jetzt geregelt ist. 

Jetzt lautet die genaue Fehlerbeschreibung so.

Beim booten des PC erscheint nun die meldung:

Cmos-Settings bad

press f1 to run setup

press f2 to load default values and continue

bei f1 komme ich ins bios, da ich aber nicht weiß was ich darin großartig ändern soll/kann habe ich auf f2 gedrückt und siehe da windows bootet.

JUpII dachte ich.

doch nach ein paar minuten war der spuck schon wieder vorbei der PC schaltet sich ohne angabe von gründen aus, und sofort wieder ein aber ohne zu booten oder auf dem Bildschirm etwas anzuzeigen es liefen einfach nur die lüfter von cpu und netzteil. Erst nach Wiederbetätigung des Schalters bootete das System. 
Zu meine Entsetzen/Freude kam aber nun die Meldung Cmos-settings bad nicht mehr und der rechner startete ganz normal. Nur eben wieder nur für ein paar minuten und dann war wieder schluss.

Und in dieser Endlosschleife hänge ich jetzt.


----------



## Stonefish (12. Dezember 2009)

Gut, oder auch nicht.

Was ich nicht verstehe: Wieso hast Du jetzt wieder das alte Netzteil angeschlossen, von dem Dir Dein Elektriker-Freund schon abgeraten hatte, da es offensichtlich defekt sei?

Was ist mit dem Netzteil passiert das zwischendurch drin war? Hast Du Deinen PC damit mal testen können?

Was hat denn diese "Fachwerkstätte" gemacht, außer den PC zu zerlegen und unfachmännisch wieder zusammen zu setzen? Haben die einen Fehler gefunden? Eine Vermutung geäußert?
Ich blicke da gerade nicht mehr so ganz durch. 

Klär mich/uns also auf, ansonsten kann ich Dir nur weiterhin raten mal ein defintiv funktionstüchtiges Netzteil anzuschließen und dann zu berichten, ob das Problem weiterhin auftritt oder nicht.


----------

